# Orijen for 4 month old?



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I have read that this is one of the only grain free adult kibble brands that can be fed to pups. Is this correct?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Not the adult formula, but Orijen makes a puppy and a large breed puppy formula.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I fed large breed puppy Orijen to a 4 month old. Nutrient dense and over feeding caused loose stools but really nice slow growth and healthy appearance at 7 months.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've fed mine Orijen adult from 8 weeks on... on breeder's advice and he's really thrived.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i raised my boy on it too and now he's a raw dog; he's done very well and i LOVED the orijen


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

the way they are currently formulated i dont see why the adult formula is any less appropriate than the large breed puppy.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I fed my two GSD pups Orijen Large Breed puppy formula for the first year of their life with excellent results.Post after post on this forum said switch to Orijen adult formula.

But it clearly states on the bag for the first year of the pups life feed them Orijen large beed puppy formula.
I stayed the course and now have two happy healthy German Shepherds.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, I am feeding Orijen LB puppy for the first year. If I were not feeding Orijen I would be feeding another LB food for that first year. Adult food is not formulated necessarily for large breed pups. You want the calcium and phosphorus to be correct for growing bones, not that for adults. Also, generally LB puppy foods grow the puppy slower than other puppy and adult foods. I don't want to speed growth by switching to adult too soon.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

at one time there was a difference in the Ca levels between the adult and large breed puppy formulas. last i checked, they are now the same. otherwise, i dont see anything that make the large breed puppy a better choice than the adult (outside of marketing) for a gsd pup. i think they are both virtually identical. if my store runs out of adult formula for my 2 1/2 year old, ill gladly just get some of the large breed puppy. same food, esentially.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The calciumhosphorus ratios don't seem to be very different. The adult is slightly higher calorie. 

I will feed the LB puppy for at least a year. He LOVES it.


----------

